# Condo Deep Cleaning in Jomtien / Pattaya



## mrstephen (5 mo ago)

Hi everyone, I am hoping to get some advice. I have a condo in Jomtien (near Pattaya), and it's been vacant for a few months and now I see it is in need of a deep clean. Does anyone have any advice of local companies that offer this service? Thank you!


----------

